# My chickens :)



## zoran1209 (May 18, 2013)

This is my kingdom 

Appenzeller Spitzhauben









Australorp









Brahma









Brabanter Belgian









Viandot









Transylv. Naked Neck









Yokohama









Oprington









Hudan









Phoenix









That is for now...have more


----------



## J1990 (Jul 18, 2012)

What incredible looking birds!


----------



## storminstaffs (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice looking birds

What colour eggs do the Australorp's lay?


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

lovely looking birds


----------



## pugfan34 (Aug 6, 2014)

Some fantastic ones in there, mate. Some delicious looking ones too. The largest pic looks like you somehow knocked out a peacock, bleached it white, and shoved it in a coop  Absolutely gorgeous bird it is. I would name it Voltron Connery. Let me know if you are ever unable to care for that bird. I would raise it as my own and it probably qualifies for the spare room tax if housed lol. Cheers mate and great birds  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm a sucker for Australorps, Australian Langshans and Australian Games. I love your Australorp!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What a lovely flock, all in such lovely condition!!


----------



## ArmyMan (Sep 1, 2016)

that first one is cool 
i like him a lot


----------



## paulamc (Dec 5, 2016)

An amazing and beautiful kingdom of birds you have there. Really lovely.


----------

